# CR: The Drunkard Kung Fu and its application by Dr. Leung Ting.



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

This 161 page, 1984 book is in the same series as the author's Shaolin Ten-Animal Form of Kwan Tak Hing.. In this book the Chief Demonstrator is Chiu Chung Yat (Cheif Translator, Richard Lee).

The author emphasizes that Drunken Kung Fu is a misnomer for it is not a whole system of kung fu but rather a form within Chinese kung fu. He also states that the form, at least as given within this book, is more for demonstrative purposes than practical fighting.

The form given is teh Eight Drunken Immortals Form and is shown in whole. It's one of those relatively rare forms in which the practitioner ends up off his feet, on the ground for a brief portion of the form. This takes up roughly half the book; the rest is devoted to demonstrations of applications of the techniques and a brief biography of the demonstrator.

I saw the drunkenness clearly in the solo form but less so in the applications. The applications are keyed by name to segments of the form, however, for study. These segment names are also given in Chinese Artistic line drawings are used for aesthtic reasons throughout the book.

My skim of this book hasn't revealed anything very novel to me but it delivers what it says it will--a modest book at a modest price.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2003)

I used to train with a guy who claimed it was the 'ultimate' in kung fu.  Of course, he also insisted that Bruce Lee used JKD in his films, and weapons training was pointless since he'd never let anyone pull a weapon on him.  

Don't know much otherwise about it.


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 28, 2003)

Haven't read that book, but my Sifu has shown me some drunken sets, and man are they fun to play. They are hard as hell, but I must say, I enjoy playing them over and over.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

Have you been able to work any of it into sparring?


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Have you been able to work any of it into sparring? *



Oh yeah, it works well in sparring, but mostly things like as I yield backwards with my upper torso, I bring up a front kick at the same time. (Hard to explain in writting). But we do things like that alot in mantis, hardly anything is just one technique at a time.

7sm


----------

